# Asus A8N Sli Premium.. zum vierten mal geschrottet



## Mahzuni (23. November 2006)

Hallo ihr Leuts,

ich bin sehr verzweifelt :-( ich hab, wie im Titel schon erwähnt, das A8N SLI Premium in meinem Rechner. Als Stromversorgung benutze ich ein saftiges Tagan Netzteil mit 500Watt. Nun ist mein Mainboard schon zum vierten mal verraucht und ich möchte gern wissen woran es liegt... 
Also, da mein Gehäuse etwas gross ist und ein Kabel vom Netzteil zu kurz war um es anzuschliessen, hab ich dieses verlängert. Es handelt sich dabei um die Versorgungsleitung für den Prozessor.. glaub ich zumindest. Also es ist ein 4 Poliges kabel 2 mal 12 Volt und 2 mal GND, wird gleich neben der CPU eingesteckt. Ich kann mir zwar überhaupt nicht vorstellen dass es daran liegen könnte, aber naja.. was anderes fällt mir gar nicht ein :-(
Eine PCI Karte benutze ich nicht (wurde in ein paar anderen Topics erwähnt, dass das zu Problemen führen kann)
Grafikkarte: Asus Nvidia 7800GT
Prozessor: Athlon 4200+ X2

Hat einer ne Idee an was es liegen könnte? Oder ne Idee was ich wie testen könnte... bin über jede hilfreiche Idee dankbar

LG


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (23. November 2006)

Hast du vllt irgendwie Kurzschlüsse zum Gehäuse hin? Hatte nen Kollege mal, da fehlten die Goldenen Abstandsbolzen und das knallte ewig durch... *g* Nicht so praktisch...
Ich nutze das selbe Board und naja, hatte bisher keine Probleme damit, evtl hast du beim Verlängern die Adern vertauscht? Kann ja immer mal vorkommen... Oder vllt irgendwelche Spannungsspitzen im Netz? 
Haste auch mal geguckt was genau am Board kaputt geht? Wäre ja auch praktisch zu wissen...


----------

